# table de chevet - prononciation



## tpfumefx

Bonsoir,

Je sais que la prononciation normale est : [ta-bl'-də-ʃ(ə)-vɛ].

Cela dit, est-ce que la prononciation courante se manifeste ainsi : [ta-bl'-tʃə-vɛ], ou [ta-bl'-dʒvɛ], ou [ta-bl'-də-ʒvɛ], ou même[tab'-dʒvɛ] ?


Merci d'avance.


----------



## janpol

je n'ai jamais entendu certaines des prononciations que tu proposes (je pense à celles qui incluent  "ʒ", par contre, tu ne proposes 

qu'un «è » final ouvert. Pour ma part, je le prononce fermé (e). Je ne dis pas que c'est bien et qu'il faut faire comme ça, je dis 

seulement qu'il en est ainsi.


----------



## tilt

Le plus courant, selon moi, serait plutôt [tab-də-ʃvɛ].

Il me semble en effet que les gens ont tendance à prononcer [ab] la fin des mots en [abl(ə)].


----------



## Grop

tilt said:


> Il me semble en effet que les gens ont tendance à prononcer [ab] la fin des mots en [abl(ə)].



Et cet effet est surement accentué dans une expression figée comme celle-ci.

La  prononciation en [ta-bl'-də-ʒvɛ] me semble tout à fait possible, même  si les gens n'ont sans doute pas conscience de la faire. C'est que [ʃvɛ] est assez dur à dire .

(Et il me semble assez impensable de ne pas prononcer le ə de de dans cette expression).


----------



## Maître Capello

Je n'ai jamais entendu la version sans [l] ni celle avec [ʒ], mais celle sans [l] ne m'étonne qu'à moitié pour un locuteur français… 

Je dis quant moi [tabl.də.ʃ(ə)vɛ], le second schwa étant généralement très peu marqué voire carrément absent dans cette expression (alors que dans les autres cas, notamment dans _être au chevet de qqn_, je prononce presque toujours ce schwa [ʃ*ə*vɛ]).


----------



## CapnPrep

Grop said:


> La  prononciation en [ta-bl'-də-ʒvɛ] me semble tout à fait possible, même  si les gens n'ont sans doute pas conscience de la faire. C'est que [ʃvɛ] est assez dur à dire .


Il me semble plus probable qu'on transforme [ʃvɛ] en [ʃ*f*ɛ] plutôt qu'en [*ʒ*vɛ].


----------



## JeanDeSponde

janpol said:


> Pour ma part, je le prononce fermé (e). Je ne dis pas que c'est bien et qu'il faut faire comme ça, je dis
> seulement qu'il en est ainsi.


Pareil pour moi : "chev*e*t" avec un "é" fermé : _chevé_.
Et "ta*b*led*e*chev*é*" sans "e" muet dans _tabl*e*_ (ni dans _ch*e*vé_)

MeCap et moi [et nous] ne fermons / n'ouvrons décidément pas les mêmes voyelles...





CapnPrep said:


> Il me semble plus probable qu'on transforme [ʃvɛ] en [ʃ*f*ɛ] plutôt qu'en [*ʒ*vɛ].


Merci de traduire pour les phonétiquement mal comprenants...?


----------



## janpol

Cette remarque me semble très juste (surtout si l'on a un chfeu sur la langue).


----------



## JeanDeSponde

janpol said:


> Cette remarque me semble très juste (surtout si l'on a un chfeu sur la langue).


Pour développer Janpol : comment traduit-on en phonétique la plaisanterie :
- Quel est l'animal le plus rapporteur ?
- Le cheval - parce que _je va l'dire à ta mère ?_...


----------



## Grop

JeanDeSponde said:


> Pour développer Janpol : comment traduit-on en phonétique la plaisanterie :
> - Quel est l'animal le plus rapporteur ?
> - Le cheval - parce que _je va l'dire à ta mère ?_...



Et ceci marche bien sur uniquement dans les dialectes où le ə de cheval n'est pas prononcé.

Ah, je viens de comprendre la remarque de *CapnPrep*


----------



## itka

Pour moi, c'est une [ta-blə-də-ʃø-ve]. Et d'ailleurs aussi pour une bonne partie des Français !


----------



## janpol

excellent, le cheval rapporteur !
itka, je commençais à me demander si j'étais pestiféré au point que l'on ne venait pas me rejoindre pour fermer le "et" final de ce mot...


----------



## ilie86

En France, à Paris, j'ai toujours entendu cette prononciation : [ta-bl-də-ʃ ə-vɛ] ou [ta-bl-də-ʃ(ə)-vɛ]


----------



## Maître Capello

CapnPrep said:


> Il me semble plus probable qu'on transforme [ʃvɛ] en [ʃ*f*ɛ] plutôt qu'en [*ʒ*vɛ].


 Effectivement, je remarque que je dis plutôt [f] que [v] lorsque j'omets le schwa : [ʃfɛ].



JeanDeSponde said:


> Merci de traduire pour les phonétiquement mal comprenants...?


[ʃvɛ] = « ch-vè »
[ʃfɛ] = « ch-fè »
[ʒvɛ] = « j-vè »


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Merci, MC.


----------



## tpfumefx

Bonjour,

J'ai remarqué, dans le Grevisse, que le mot cheval se prononce ainsi : [ʒval], pour dire qu'on transforme [*ʃ*val] en [*ʒ*val].

Je pense que c'est normale, puisque ça traduit le phénomène d'une consonne sourde se sonorise devant une consonne sonore.

Alors, je crois le même pour table de chevet : [*ʒ*vɛ].


----------



## CapnPrep

tpfumefx said:


> J'ai remarqué, dans le Grevisse, que le mot cheval se prononce ainsi : [ʒval], pour dire qu'on transforme [*ʃ*val] en [*ʒ*val].


Grevisse marque les deux prononciations assimilées [*ʒ*val] et [*ʃ*fal] du signe ° indiquant un « mot, tour, etc. n'appartenant pas au français commun ou régulier ». C'est vrai qu'il dit en plus que la prononciation [*ʃ*fal] est « tenue […] pour fautive », mais il faudrait essayer de savoir par qui…

Voir aussi cet article de la BDL, qui se contente de fournir définitions et exemples sans étiquettes normatives.

J'ajoute aussi ces remarques citées dans le TLF :


> article _cheval_ : Rouss.-Lacl. 1927 signale que à Paris, on peut entendre, bien que rarement : _jeval_ pour _cheval, jeveu_ pour _cheveu.  Cf._ lettre _C_.





> article _chevet_ : [ʃ(ə)vε]. [ə] muet noté ds les dict. plus anc. de Fér. 1768 à _DG_ et pour les dict. plus récents ds Passy 1914, Barbeau-Rodhe 1930 (qui transcrit cependant [œ                ̃                ʃvε] ou [œ                ̃                ʃfε], qui traduit l'assourdissement de [v] devant [ʃ]. Il faudrait en réalité transcrire [ʃvε]. […] Pour la prononc. affectée [ʒ(ə)vε] signalée ds Fér. 1768 _cf._ lettre _C _graph. _ch-_ à l'initiale.


(Malheureusement je ne trouve en fait rien sur ces prononciations en [ʒ] dans l'article sur la lettre _C_ )


----------



## blackGhost

Pour ma part ça serait aussi plutôt [tab-də-ʃvɛ], voire [tab-də-ʃfɛ] (mais honnêtement, je ne suis pas sûr de faire la distinction entre ʃvɛ et ʃfɛ).


----------

